# The Top 8 �Oh Shit!� Moments from Mixed Martial Arts - Cracked



## Cassanova

*The Top 8 ‘Oh Shit!’ Moments from Mixed Martial Arts - Cracked*

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-top-eight-oh-shit-moments-in-mma/

OMG..funniest Cracked article I've read in a long time. I figure some people here would get a kick outta this. :-D


----------



## Toxic

That is awsome, LMAO


----------



## 70seven

Great to see a list like this without seeing GSP get TKO'd by Sera or Cro Cop beign Cro Cop'ed by Gonzaga. 

I would have added Mark Coleman winning the PRIDE GP fall off the rope blooper in there.

Nice post.


----------



## D.P.

Lol that was awesome...and equally funny.



> Keith’s bareknuckled hand repeatedly and single-mindedly drove itself into Joe Son’s inadequate cup. The fact that it took over six blows for Joe Son to tap out can mean only one thing: vagina.


 :laugh:


----------



## Finnsidious

That was ******* hilarious.  Sir, my hat is off to you. Well done.


----------



## Ape City

Thanks so much for posting this! Speant all morning reading and watching the vids. Seen alot if not all of em before, but awsome commentary, a really fun read.


----------



## King JLB

That was fantastic, and I agree with70seven, it's nice seeing some of the ones you don't always remember...

Mark Coleman should have been on there... when he loses he goes insane, when he wins, he goes insane.


----------



## Kimura_Korey

These are 3 moments in recent memory during an mma show where I stood up and screamed "HOLY SHIT!"

*Scott Smith vs. Benji Radach*










*Rampage vs. Wanderlei*










*Gina Carano's towel falling during her weigh ins...*


----------



## MooJuice

cracked = the pinacle of the internet

This is the first mma related article i've seen on there, but rest assured that almost everything they post is pure gold. I highly suggest you check it out.

good post cassanova 


p.s. is there any good pics of gina carano's towel falling off? or was it all hidden? Just so that i can, um, analyse why it happened...?


----------



## TERMINATOR

MooJuice said:


> cracked = the pinacle of the internet
> 
> This is the first mma related article i've seen on there, but rest assured that almost everything they post is pure gold. I highly suggest you check it out.
> 
> good post cassanova
> 
> 
> p.s. is there any good pics of gina carano's towel falling off? or was it all hidden? Just so that i can, um, analyse why it happened...?


yes more pics of towel falling for the love of godraise01:


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

CRacked is always a great read. This was no exception.


----------



## Evil Ira

MooJuice said:


> p.s. is there any good pics of gina carano's towel falling off? or was it all hidden? Just so that i can, um, analyse why it happened...?


I second this comment.


----------



## UFC on VHS

TERMINATOR said:


> yes more pics of towel falling for the love of godraise01:


Yeah I hear that.


----------



## TraMaI

the only thing I've found she is covered


----------

